

Men prefer websites designed by men - davecardwell
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6049070/Men-prefer-websites-designed-by-men.html

======
bouncingsoul
The article contains a couple claims I'd never heard before. I did a quick
search:

– The linked article is all I could find about men having better stereoscopic
vision.

– All women being able to see a fourth primary color is not at all agreed on,
but there may be some who can: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrachromacy>

I don't see how either trait necessarily correlates with being a better hunter
or gardner. Are people who see a fourth primary color better at picking the
ripe tomatoes? Maybe. But _it makes sense_ isn't science.

~~~
hughprime
I'm pretty skeptical about the idea that men have wider eye spacing because it
makes us better hunters. If eye spacing had any significant effect on hunting
ability I'm pretty sure we'd find ourselves with eyes spaced as far apart as
possible, but instead we find there's actually a fair bit of room on either
side. Widely-spaced eyes are a pretty "cheap" evolutionary adaptation.

~~~
sorbus
As I recall, having eyes fairly close together (not on seperate sides of the
face) is something which tends to be associated with predators/carnivores,
while herbavores tend to have their eyes very far apart to increase the area
which they can locate things - like predators - in.

In other words, if you want to see everything around you, your eyes should be
far apart, but if you want to be very good at focusing on something you're
hunting, they should be closer together.

Though I don't remember where I heard this, and hence cannot provide a
citation.

~~~
hughprime
It sounds pretty likely... though I think tree-dwelling creatures (like many
of our recent-ish ancestors) tend to have eyes on the front of their head even
if herbivorous -- examples include possums, sloths, koalas, monkeys. I'd guess
depth perception is pretty important when you're climbing a tree.

Anyway, I'm certainly not arguing that binocular vision isn't good for
hunting, I'm just saying that the extra few millimeters distinguishing men
from women probably doesn't help much. I'm pretty sure men have more widely-
spaced eyes than women cuz we're just plain bigger than women (a fact which
_does_ actually help with hunting).

------
cwan
A pretty useful article though the heading for here might be more compelling
if framed in context of what interface aspects appeal more to men versus women
or something along those lines. Money quote for me here:

"They also prefer sites with moving objects, machines, tall buildings, violent
themes, male figures and caricatures. Women prefer rounded lines, more colour
and detail, unusual typography, static objects, low rise buildings, female
figures and smiling faces."

And also why this matters:

"She said: "Organisations can either 'turn on' or 'turn off' their male and
female customers. Studies show that if a customer perceives something as
beautiful the are likely to pay up to 66 per cent more for the product.""

~~~
SophiWhere
It was really interesting,now when I look at both Men/Women specific sites I
will notice these elements more.

